# A question which has never been asked before....



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

:whistling2:







Which morph is this?
Just looks odd 





























:cheers:


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

I think this question has been asked before.. :lol2:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

That my friend is a beautiful `Normal`/Jungle leo with probably some Raptor/Stripe influence somewhere along the line in it`s ancestory. Possibly going to develop - and I`ve not been drinking - so that it turns into wonderful Tangerine, or deep High Yellow.
I know it looks doubtful, maybe sounds a bit odd, but I hatched out one that looked remarkably similar earlier on in the year - and I was definitely going to hold it back to work with as it displayed such a `harlequin` colour. Anyhow, it ended up changing colour completely - with more and more tang/orange coming through as the weeks went by - so that it ended up as `just` a really pretty leo. That was the end of my brand new, linebred `Harlequin` morph project - in 3 weeks haha!!!!

Obv, all that`s based on the leo I hatched - that one could end up totally different!!!


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Pretty amazed at how similar they look tbh.




















So that`s the end of my brand new, 1 in a million, ultra unique Harlequin project then haha!!! :whip:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks like a snow to me,
a few of my babies have that loverly lavender colouring to them


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Demon9374 said:


> I think this question has been asked before.. :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:



funky1 said:


> That my friend is a beautiful `Normal`/Jungle leo with probably some Raptor/Stripe influence somewhere along the line in it`s ancestory. Possibly going to develop - and I`ve not been drinking - so that it turns into wonderful Tangerine, or deep High Yellow.
> I know it looks doubtful, maybe sounds a bit odd, but I hatched out one that looked remarkably similar earlier on in the year - and I was definitely going to hold it back to work with as it displayed such a `harlequin` colour. Anyhow, it ended up changing colour completely - with more and more tang/orange coming through as the weeks went by - so that it ended up as `just` a really pretty leo. That was the end of my brand new, linebred `Harlequin` morph project - in 3 weeks haha!!!!
> 
> Obv, all that`s based on the leo I hatched - that one could end up totally different!!!





funky1 said:


> Pretty amazed at how similar they look tbh.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I'll have to keep an eye on it then & see how it changes over time. I was thinking maybe 'snow' but it just looked odd so I really wasn't sure, but at least now it's been narrowed down to either snow or some kind of RAPTOR/stripe influence. :thumb:



pigglywiggly said:


> looks like a snow to me,
> a few of my babies have that loverly lavender colouring to them


It is a lovely looking leo which why we kept it back, just to see how the colour & pattern might develop.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> I'll have to keep an eye on it then & see how it changes over time. I was thinking maybe 'snow' but it just looked odd so I really wasn't sure, but at least now it's been narrowed down to either snow or some kind of RAPTOR/stripe influence. :thumb:
> 
> It is a lovely looking leo which why we kept it back, just to see how the colour & pattern might develop.


Definitely a lovely leo mate - there`s nothing better than hatching out a leo that just doesn`t fit into any specific category straight away. It could very well be Snow....and could be just me jumping in too quick coz of the similarities - time will definitely tell with it.

What are the parents btw?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> :whistling2:
> Which morph is this?
> Just looks odd
> 
> ...


Did you breed it your self ? if so ?.What color was it when it hach.Better still do you have a hatchling picture.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Definitely a lovely leo mate - there`s nothing better than hatching out a leo that just doesn`t fit into any specific category straight away. It could very well be Snow....and could be just me jumping in too quick coz of the similarities - time will definitely tell with it.
> 
> What are the parents btw?


Could have been any of these mate: 
♂ 
Tangerine Albino het RAPTOR 
Mack Snow het Tremper Albino 
Hi-Yellow 
Enigma het Tremper & Bell Albino

X

♀
Super Hypos 
Mack Snow het Tremper Albino
Normals
Hypos
TUG Snow





gazz said:


> Did you breed it your self ? if so ?.What color was it when it hach.Better still do you have a hatchling picture.


Yes I did breed it myself.
This is the picture as a hatchling:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Yes I did breed it myself.
> This is the picture as a hatchling:
> 
> image


Man that when very pale.By this picture it not snow.So it's just a Hyper aberrant-AKA-Jungle.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Man that when very pale.By this picture it not snow.So it's just a Hyper aberrant-AKA-Jungle.


Yeah the yellow went White & the black went yellow & grey lol
I don't mind what it is jungle is fine  or 'harlequin' I like the sound of that name Funky1 - thanks for the info on that.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Yeah the yellow went White & the black went yellow & grey lol
> I don't mind what it is jungle is fine  or 'harlequin' I like the sound of that name Funky1 - thanks for the info on that.


Well, if RT can get away with `Halloweens` it makes anything possible!

Looking at your thread has made me think about the similar leo I posted. I hadn`t actually notuced or thought much about this, but contrary to how yours hatched out highly coloured - mine hatched out `Snowish`, and could possibly have been mistaken for Snow, but as you`ll see from the following pics that I`ve just uncovered, this leo is anything but Snow (as is guaranteed 100% genetically not to be).

Really beginning to wonder what`s going on now - and what the genetic similarities are to your lovely leo, and how a `Snowish` hatchling has developed so against the grain. Now the following are all 100% the same leo:

Hatching:



















7-8 week later:



















Recent:










I can`t believe the transformation - and that`s why I posted about being fairly confident how yours would turn out, though had no idea they were SO different as hatchlings! 

Anyroad, hope it gives a clue as to how your beaut `may` go


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> Well, if RT can get away with `Halloweens` it makes anything possible!
> 
> Looking at your thread has made me think about the similar leo I posted. I hadn`t actually notuced or thought much about this, but contrary to how yours hatched out highly coloured - mine hatched out `Snowish`, and could possibly have been mistaken for Snow, but as you`ll see from the following pics that I`ve just uncovered, this leo is anything but Snow (as is guaranteed 100% genetically not to be).
> 
> ...


That's weird because that last photo looks how my male Hi Yellow looked when I first got him. He now looks like this:











Yours has gone from 'snow' to 'harlequin' to 'norm/Hi yellow'
Mine has gone from 'norm/Hi yellow' to 'harlequin' to ?(snow)? :lol2:

I'll take photos in 2-4 weeks & see if anything has changed in appearance.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Y
> I don't mind what it is jungle is fine  or 'harlequin' I like the sound of that name Funky1 - thanks for the info on that.


Yours and Funky1's are Normals but of the color tone Pastel also known as Lavender.Me personally don't bother reconizing pastel like Hi-yellow when they mature they look pretty much standed normals.So you can call them Normals or Pastel or Lavender.Me personally only go with Normal that includs Hi-yellow and Pastel but i just call them Normals.And Tangerine as there saying and differant to tell apart.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a photo taken today. The older photo is on the left. The newest is on the right. As you can see there's not much change in colour, but a few more black spots/marks have grown in size or appeared now.

Still not convinced it's just a normal with the amount of white remaining on the body...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my tug hypo snows hatch the same colour.....................look like normals as hatchlings and turn snow later on.


----------

